# AHHHHH TRANSMISION!!!



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

F*%#ING CAR!!! 
I spent four and a half hours today putting new struts in my Maxima and when i lowerd it off of the jackstands i realized my transmission was dripping fluid, i watched it for a while then it stopped so i backed it out into my driveway, then i wiped off all of the excess ATF from the bottom of my transmission (A/T) and waited for a while with it running so it could warm up, then i checked the fluid with it in park and neutral and it was fine. when i pulled away from my driveway i saw that i had leaked even more ATF over the period of time it was running i guess. So i stopped and checked it again. It was at a good level so i decided it was all rite. Then Drove about a half of a mile pulled up to a stop sign and it started grinding while in gear, so i shifted it into Park and it kept on grinding so i turned the engine off, i ended up rolling it across the street and parking it. At one point i got it started in Park But when i shifted to Neutral it would grind again and when i shifted back into Park. i know this is not good but im not yet sure what it is. ihave a theopry that my parking pawl copuld be loose from the manual shaft but i would have to pull my pan to figure that out, i will update when i have it moved to my house again. as For now im going to check the fluid again add some and start it up to see what happens. ANY suggestions would be good this is tragic to me i love this car and if it is fixable short of a new trans or a rebuild i would be very happy.my fluid is still red it doesnt have a bad smell or any large particles of crap yet last i checked, maybe now after the grinding butr not before so i dont think my whole trans is shot yet.


----------



## randamonium (Nov 29, 2008)

*trans trouble*

I just replaced the trans(automatic) in my 93 gxe, and it sounds to me that when you replaced the struts you may have pulled the driveaxels out of the trans which could cause damage to the seals. can you see which side they are leaking on? the passenger drive axle seal is easier to replace than the driver side.:woowoo:


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

I wish but that seams to be highly unlikely as Ive had the whole driver's side suspension pulled off before to do a main bearing twice ( hub was bad ) and never had any such problems, and i was a lot nicer to my car on this go around than when i did that bearing. Thanks for the thought though i will check that.


----------

